# Results on the carpet nats???



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Where would one look for the result of this last weekends carpet nationals in CT?


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

*Nationals*

The results are as follows:

There was no heat
The circuit breakers would blow regularly
You could not bring food or drinks in till Friday
There were numerous breaks in between all mains
The mains finished up at 9:30 Sunday
There was a minumum pit space for your stuff
The bathroom (there was only 1) was out of order at 7:00 Sunday

Did I miss anything?


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Pity..a human pity


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Nats*

you forgot a total waste of everyones time and money



____________________
*Putnam Propulsion
TQ Cells
BSR Tires
Racing City Hobbies*


----------



## kyoshojoe (Oct 14, 2004)

I heard that the owner of the establishment went ballistic with the microphone, dropping the f-bomb several times. You'd think that the owner would look out for his own behind better than that 

I'm surprised that the building got it's building permit with only one restroom. Usually in a place like that you'd have restrooms for both sexes and an employee restroom to boot. If the Building Official realized that events like this took place you'd see restrooms with 3 or more toilets for each sex.....(sorry occupational hazard, spouting off like that......


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

How did such an 'arm pit' of a track get a "Nats" -- that's the REAL question...?


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Tom: It is my understanding that they were asked to bid on it as there were no other bids, and ROAR was nervous...they needed to host it somewhere. I got it from a pretty reliable source, for what it's worth...


Hope this helps,
Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
518-452-0422


----------



## Rick Worth (Oct 14, 2001)

You forgot there was no heat either. Also no t-shirts.


----------



## racermac71 (Nov 1, 2004)

sounds like everyone had a great time lol


----------



## TJMoore (Feb 6, 2005)

"There was no heat
You could not bring food or drinks in till Friday
There were numerous breaks in between all mains
The mains finished up at 9:30 Sunday"

I want to see some explanation for some of these issues.

Why was there no heat?
Why couldn't you bring food in until friday?
Why where there so many breaks and how come it finished so late?
Lastly
WTF was ROAR thinking?!


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

wow :lol:


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

From reading a HUGE thread over on RCTech, I think the thing that bothered me most from what I've read (I was NOT there) was the turning away of spectators...

The word that has gotten out is that the track owner was concerned about a certain "element" that lived in the area, and that this "element" might be a problem, so anyone who came it to watch the races that looked like they might be part of the "element" was sent away...

"element" -- WTF is THAT all about... (I have not seen any explanation of what he meant by "element", but I think we can assume there is an ethnic flavor to this little twist...?)

I understand concerns about theft, etc. but...?


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Todd I was informed that Cryul put in a bid for the nats on-road and oval 
and roar would only allow him to have one or the other. Its a shame because Josh has a very nice place and I think every one would have had a better time. 
Oh well, maybe he can have it next year if any one would come back after that mess.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

PPPPPPPPPPPPPPlllllllllllllllllease let the Nats be at Josh's next year. I am so already there.


----------



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

He let me in to watch. Apperently I'm not part of that element lol


----------

